
The great vectors-versus-quaternions debate (2014) - rstarast
https://fexpr.blogspot.com/2014/03/the-great-vectors-versus-quaternions.html
======
cycomanic
Somewhat off topic, but the quote from the article "Professor Parkinson
actually apologized for not giving me a top grade on it, explaining that he
had a strict rule never to give a top grade to a Sufficiency that took more
than the basic half-semester." is something that I disagree with it.

I find that applying strict rules to assignments without flexibility is
essentially academic laziness (and I say that as an academic) . It tells
students formalities are more important than content. While I recognize that
sticking to deadlines is important, we should have enough flexibility in our
rules to make exceptions. If the teacher apologises for his strict rules, it
is clearly a case where flexibility should be applied.

------
raxxorrax
Well, as a user for rendering/phyiscs at least I started to like the use
quaternions instead of vectors because some operations are just plainly easier
and can remove the need to apply them in a certain order compared to vectors.
This is from practical experience when the heavy math is abstrated away.

Numerical math was scrapped in my naive CS math curiculum, but I think some
operations here have a greater numerical stability for practical purposes.

Heavily reminds me of the pi/tau debate, or proponents of the dozenal system.
This is what professinal attachment can do to you.

------
nmaleki
vs Geometric Algebra's Rotors:
[https://youtu.be/Idlv83CxP-8](https://youtu.be/Idlv83CxP-8)

